# Lakers @ Raptors, Feb. 9th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Game #50, 9 February 2007
Los Angeles Lakers [30-20] @ Toronto Raptors [26-23]
7:00 PM EST, TSN, Fan590.com
Air Canada Centre, Toronto, ON*

<img border="2" height="35" width="522" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-lakers-775x50.gif">

<img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0705.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0051.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0274.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0422.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1290.gif">
<img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">
<img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1306.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/parkerbig1.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1719.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0924.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0268.gif">

<img border="2" height="35" width="522" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-raptors-775x50.gif">

*
The Lakers are on the road and their seventh stop is Toronto, just up the highway
from The Palace at Auburn Hills (where they lost last night). The Lakers managed
only 78 points in a Detroit Pistons rout, a game in which star Kobe Bryant was held
to just 5-13 shooting for 18 points, eleven below his season average. Rasheed
Wallace and new Piston Chris Webber both had double-doubles in the contest and
the Condor, Tayshaun Prince, paced them with 20 points. On Friday the Lakers will
face a Raptors team that has won four games in a row and six straight at the
Air Canada Centre. In their last game the Raptors thumped the Orlando Magic and
team captain Chris Bosh set a new career benchmark with 41 points. The Raps are
currently riding a massive wave of confidence and with an expected sell-out crowd,
they hope to put on another big performance for the patient and faithful Raptors
fans. The Lakers defeated the Raptors in their last match-up in November, with
Kobe Bryant going-off for 31 points in a 107-100 home victory. The game tips at
7:00 on TSN and the Fan590.com. Be sure to expect a good show at the ACC.*​</td></tr>​


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

Oh man this should be a doozey. If Kobe doesn't erupt for 40+ I think we have a good chance to take this one.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

back to back game for the Lakers, Raptors should take this will although it will be very difficult to contain kobe

I just hope some1 can stay infront of Kobe and Odom

Just keep giving Bosh the ball and he'll shoot, no 1 on the Lakers can guard him so it should be evened

i predict the Raptors will win by 5 or less


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Home crowd has been good to you all during the winning streak. I think that can be a difference maker. If TJ and/or Jose can make some flashy passes to get the crowd riled up, it can translate to the roleplayers having good games.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

hopefully the raps watched the lakers pistons game cause they shut him down


----------



## jibe (Nov 11, 2006)

Detroit played a zone that collapsed on Kobe when he tried to drive to the basket

they stripped him many times so maybe Kobe will be looking to jumpshoot more against the Raps

i hope the Raps can wear down the Lakers with the stronger bench an make it brutal


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

We will need to play much better than we played against Orlando if we want to beat the Lakers. Although Bosh exploded for 41 points last game, the rest of the team was sloppy for 3 quarters. I hope Calderon and Ford can keep up the stellar play at PG as we are clearly better than the Lakers in that department. Bosh and Odom will be an interesting matchup. Odom has enough quickness to stay with Bosh on the perimeter and I wonder whether Bosh is strong enough now to take him inside. Nesterovic has not been playing well as of late and he need to step up and protect the glass against Bynum as he is good at crashing the offensive board.

Of course, then theres Kobe. Mitchell will probably throw the entire team at him ranging from Parker, Graham, to Mopete. Playing at home, we will need to get off to a hot start and put the game away before crunch time.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I love watching Kobe, Odom and Bynum play.

This should be a good one but the team will need to play better for longer stretches than they did versus Orlando.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

I think that Jose on Smush will be a great match-up to watch at the start of the game. If Calderon can play solid "D" and pressure the ball it will go a long way in disrupting the flow of the Laker offense. I hope to see Anthony Parker get right up in Kobe's jersey. I want him to be very physical with KB24 off of the ball.....bump him on cuts, tug the jersey, and if he gets down the lane I hope we send a Charles Oakley type message!

Both Bosh and Garbajosa will be able to stay with Odom on the outside. I like the interchageability(sp) that we will have on "D" with the Lakers Starting front court.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

A quick start is the key tonight. The Raptors can't expect to start the game out sloppily like they did against the Magic and stave off the Lakers all night after a quick run to get back into the game. I think the slighgly extensive rest (3 days between games) could have affected us against Orlando, so hopefully they're back in shape for tonight's game.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

this should be a really exciting game. the crowd'll be riled up, that's for sure, but if they don't come out for this one then something's clearly wrong. the lakers are always a draw and the raptors are currently the most exciting sports story in town.

it's kind of funny, though, the way that this mvp talk has drowned the city over the past few days. where did it come from? seemingly out of nowhere. i think it's always bothered me a little that the stories emerge too quickly (but late) around here, with too much momentum, and quite often leave reality in their dust. chris bosh as league mvp? give it some time, man. mvp's are rarely chosen over a few days/games. just because you've taken until now to notice chris bosh doesn't mean everyone else has done the same. i just don't know what people are talking about today- they can't be under the impression that the league feels the same, can they? it's bizarre fandom, and often primes the toronto world for disappointment down the road imo.

but whatever, no use in employing a long-term outlook here. it's exciting _today_, chris bosh is in the mvp race (?), the team's winning and kobe's in town to get slaughtered (?). it'll be fun.

peace


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Man, Det. whipped the Laker's pretty good lastnight. I'm sure they will try & get a early lead on the Raps, but I'm sure you guys can handle this Laker team. Odom is still not in his groove & is throwing up bad shooting #'s. T.j. should have a field day on Parker & Bosh will probably have Bynum on him, which should still favor Bosh....I don't think they have a big man to match Bosh


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good luck tonight Raptors fans! This is definitely a different Raptors team since the last time we played you guys. Should be fun.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

raps by 3, Cb4 with a new career high in points.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Should be fun.



:clap: :clap: 

Yeah, good luck to both teams.....looking for a good showing - WEST vs EAST!


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

Hope Kobe doesn't explode on us tonight. Let's go for a fifth win! :biggrin:


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Wow! the Buzz around the Raps these days is incredible, the local media seems to care all of a sudden, and the casual fans are jumping back on the bandwagon 

The back to back with the Lakers and Pistons, starting tonight should provide a great indicator of where the Raps are really at. The ACC will be jumping tonight, can't miss this one!!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Should be a great game. I'm pumped up for this one.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Yeah, I'm also looking forward to this game. It'll always be a good game when Kobe is in town...

BTW, Ford is back in the lineup tonight.

*Let's Go Raptors!*


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

The fans at the ACC are booing the Black Mamba like he's Vince Carter...


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

ugly start. 

how the hell did TJ miss Bosh so badly on that 2 on 1.

get it together boys, you should be leading handily.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Bargnani's awesome to watch. I can't wait to see him with another offseason of strength training.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

What a brutal start for both teams.

17-16 Lakers after the 1st Q.

The Raps are shooting a craptastic 26% from the field. Not the start that we wanted to get off to...


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

I don't get why the raps always start off slow and sloppy sooner or later they will get burned this is an ugly game so far


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

58-51 Toronto 3rd Q 6 mins left


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Bargnani and Odom jump ball..hahaha


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Odom blocked back to back! Bargnani then Bosh Ohhh Mamma!


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Bargnani is feeling it tonight! He makes another three! He's got 14 pts...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Gnani owning Odom, tooooo siiiiick


I'm loving how Parker is playing (both are playing very well actually), but tony playing like I expected him to play, he is great on both ends of the floor despite having the tough assignment on kobe


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Bryant just went down favouring his ankle...

EDIT: Pssh, never mind, he got up and walked it off like nothing happened...


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Bosh is hearing chants of "MVP" yet again at the ACC...

86-75 Raps...


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Smush Parker just hit a three.

These turnovers are killing us right now.

The Lakers are on a 8-0 run.

86-83 Raps


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

BAM! Mo Pete for threeeeeee! Pop 'em like skittles, Mo! 

What a ball game we have here tonight...

93-92 Raps w/ 1:08 left in the 4th...


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Anthony Parker is good player but eventually we will need a all star caliber SG.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Anthony Parker with a HUGE rebound after the Bosh miss...

95-92 Raps w/ 11 ticks left...


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Bryant misses a looong three! Bosh with the rebound!

Raptors win! Raptors win! Raptors win!

96-92 Raps...

Is this team for real or what?


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

what a scare lol I thought Kobe was going to make that 3 good win that was a gut check hopfully we won't have a hangover tommrow


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

How 'bout hitting some free throws, Bosh?! lol!

Raps win again!

We have been pretty lackluster in the last couple of games, but wins... we need 'em!

Tough one tomorrow night. Have to pick up the level of effort.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Raps come through with a MASSIVE win despite missing from the line. 

Huge huge win.

5 games above .500 baby. **** yeah.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Also, one thing I noticed: Calderon and Ford combined for 13 assists. Smush Parker, Vujacic, and Farmar? Just 1.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Oh boy..., i'm glad we got the win.


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

I was at the edge of my set in the final minute or so, I was probably 1cm from falling right off the couch.

Anyway, a win by the Raptors, but I can't quite call it a GOOD win. They did fight for it at the end and while Anthony Parker isn't a superstar guard, he seriously gets the job done defensively.

Just wondering, if we win tomorrow's game against Detroit, are we seeing the real Raptors of 2007 or is it just a pretty little streak? I mean they clearly have some very low points during games.

The one thing thats impressed me in their sloppy games, however, is tat fact that we always used to lose the game in the 4th, and lately thats where we've been winning it. Todays game was actually somewheer inbetween, I mean the other team fought back but we held on, but they didn't run away with it.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

I DONT WANNA SPOIL THE MOOD BUT.....another game where we dint win, but the lakers lost. We are extremely lucky that the Lakers played last night, even then, Kobe missed an open look (albeit, from like 27 feet out, but its freaking Kobe). Had the Lake Show coming in not playing last night we wouldve gotten our asses handed to us.


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

I can't believe we won. :yay: 

Let's hope we are not exhausted by tomorrow. Detroit is heck of a tough team to beat.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

ugly win, the Raps can't expect to do this every night if we want to beat above average teams.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

a win is a win....i am sure any NBA team will take them anyway they can get it.....


props to the raptors.... keep it up


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

We missed 12 or 13 free throws in the game, this could become a problem. But a win is a win and i dont care as long as we keep winning!


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

wow what a game, i was actually completly sold out, i tried to get some ticets but there werent even single seats. AP and Mo's defense vs Kobe was outsanding


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Word on the street is the ACC was packed tonight... sold-out of standing room only tickets as well, over 20,000 in attendance.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

How is everyone so critical?
I'm absolutely DELIGHTED with the win tonight for two reasons:
a) The Raptors struggled yet hit clutch basket after clutch basket when needed. I mean this never used to happen. The raptors would tank in the last minutes but instead, they hit a shot when they needed to. From Bosh to MoPe, the team willed themselves to the win. 
b) Good defense. The raptors played as good as defense on Kobe that I've seen them play on a superstar. It is rare that the Raptors play well defensively but to do so when struggling on offense is quite impresssive.

To be honest, I'd take this win over the one in Orlando anyday. It builds character, it teaches the team to grind it out and allows you to fix your mistakes. The Raptors just played good defense against the Triangle offense. Yes, Kobe was tired. Yes, they just had a back to back. But nevertheless, the team grinded it out and shot themselves out of a bad little slump during after the first quarter.
The help defense there at the end when Kobe had to pass it off to Brian Cook? Magnificent. It also shows how Parker is a much better man to man defender than Mo.
Great win, I'm happy. Whoever said that we didn't win the game but the Lakers lost is foolish. I'm sorry.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

> The Raptors had their best ever in-season week for ticket sales this week



HaHaHa, Wha It Do!


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Kobe about Bosh being an MVP.
Going into my sig, meow.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap?gid=2007020928&prov=ap

"Everybody is going to be up there for MVP," Bryant said. "I think he's a legitimate candidate just because of what he's been able to do with this team, with this franchise and how he's performed. He made some big shots down the stretch. I love everything about him, I love his game, I love his work ethic. He definitely has my approval."


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

Just a great game for AP tonight...really helped to shut Kobe down...same with Mo's defense on Kobe in the 4th along with his big 3 ball late to put us over the top...

next stop, Motown...lets keep the streak alive...


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Great game! It was pretty sloppy at first with all the turnovers and the missed shots though. Glad to see the Raps pull themselves out of the sticky spot they got into late in the fourth quarter. AP and Mo did a good job on defence to shut Kobe down.

It's also fantastic to hear about the 20012 fans on hand at the ACC. I can't remember the last time there were 20000+ fans. That's a full house. Even all the standing seats (standing seats, how ironic) had to have been filled to get everybody in.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

awesome. the team won in spite of being distracted by illusions all over the place (eg. bosh finally playing with the pressure of massive _expectations_ on his back, all the unprecedented media hoopla flying around the team at the moment, etc.). i think the raptors probably learned a lot tonight. *a lot*. we were clearly sluggish for the first half, i think we were showing fear of all the success we've had recently, but took the win in the end regardless. that's fantastic experience. next time we won't be as scared of the success or the things 'people' are saying and should be able to win easier. it's just the learning curve at work- but it feels better to 'learn' when you win than when you lose, no doubt.

peace


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Best part of the game?

When Chuck mentioned how much he and Leo love Dick


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

trick said:


> Best part of the game?
> 
> When Chuck mentioned how much he and Leo love Dick


Bahahaha :lol: , for sure.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

trick said:


> Best part of the game?
> 
> When Chuck mentioned how much he and Leo love Dick


Which one is better:

"Leo and I love Dick" or "he really needs to get a jack-off"?

Chuck gets so carried away he says some crazy **** sometimes.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

I was at the game. Just officially moved back to Toronto and what a first game to go to.

the place was electric. kobe was booed everytime he touched the ball, as well as when he went down with the "ankle injury". 

would have liked to have seen bosh hit those FTs to seal the deal to end it, would have also liked to have seen Jose on the court the end the game, he played better and deserved it IMO.


----------

